# one more on rear disc conversion



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

Had a accident with my 96 200sx and i have everything finished off when i realized my rear axle has a slight bend in it. now to make a long story short i have found a se-r axle wiht disc that i want to swap out. what all do i need with the new axle . i have the axle and there is some cables attaches for the e-brake already. Question is are the brake lines for the se long enought to reach for the new brakes and do i need a different proportioning valve or master cylinder for this set up. also is the proportioning valve on the firewall? have not yet ripped everything apart and i woul.d just like to have everyhting i need before i do. thanks for the help.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

onecloudyday said:


> Had a accident with my 96 200sx and i have everything finished off when i realized my rear axle has a slight bend in it. now to make a long story short i have found a se-r axle wiht disc that i want to swap out. what all do i need with the new axle . i have the axle and there is some cables attaches for the e-brake already. Question is are the brake lines for the se long enought to reach for the new brakes and do i need a different proportioning valve or master cylinder for this set up. also is the proportioning valve on the firewall? have not yet ripped everything apart and i woul.d just like to have everyhting i need before i do. thanks for the help.


You will need the SE-R lines, the e-brake cables, and an Altima, SE-R, or NX2000 master cylinder.


----------

